# Douglas Fir Tree alternative?



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Douglas fir knock off*

not sure if this is right area but,
i know some of you were looking for the douglas fir tree which i guess is no longer in the making. i do not even know what the cost was for them so,,,
i recieved a catalog the other day and it has somethng like it in it.
An animated singing xmas tree. 24.98
http://www.lighterside.com/website/store/search.asp?UID=2006102108203520&keyword=PK-64311&quick_search.x=10&quick_search.y=10
this should take you to the page its on. 
if not item number PK-64311

hope this helps someone


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

In the process of trying to figure out how to make a witch speak and blink, it appears that lots of people used the Douglas Fir Talking Christmas tree (that is no longer available apparently). While I have no idea how the fir tree is hacked to do it, it sounds like maybe I am finally on the right path.

Isn't this very similar to what was left after people "attacked" the fir tree?

http://www.speaktomecatalog.com/room.php?tag=Christmas

http://www.lighterside.com/product/...ee+face.do?WT.svl=XsellItem2&WT.ac=XsellItem2

If there is a better option to get a witch to talk/blink (which doesn't require one to be an electrician), I haven't found the thread. I plan to build something like Scarefx's witch/cauldron but would like for her to periodically laugh or potentially speak. (like I am not already WAY over my head on getting the build successfully completed!)

Thanks.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Mr. Unpleasant did a talking version last year. He used a stripped Dougy and it does look a lot like the items in your links. You might want to contact him about his build. His blog has some pics.

http://www.blogcrypt.com/MrUnpleasant/

Keep us informed about your progress!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Daphne said:


> In the process of trying to figure out how to make a witch speak and blink, it appears that lots of people used the Douglas Fir Talking Christmas tree (that is no longer available apparently). While I have no idea how the fir tree is hacked to do it, it sounds like maybe I am finally on the right path.
> 
> Isn't this very similar to what was left after people "attacked" the fir tree?
> 
> ...


here's the same thing but a bit cheaper...
http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/w...mated+tree+face&cat_keyword=&search_page_no=1


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks ScareFX! BTW, your witch/cauldron is awesome. It is what inspired me to build one. Mr. Unpleasant's is beautifully done also. I'll definitely read his blog and contact him. I also noticed on your site that Damon Wilde created one using a mask so I am curious if he used the same technology? 

I also wanted to use a mask and bought it and hands last year then chickened out on building it. If it is not really hard, I would also like to have the head turning on a timer or something so she only moves it periodically. But again, this is ALL new territory for me.

Thanks again for replying!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Daphne, I made four of them last year and It was my first attemp at building anything. It really wasn't hard to do. The tree face your looking at isn't what you want. You need an actual douglas fir tree with an AUX jack on the back to plug in your sound to, an i-pod, cd player or mp3. There are instructions to make a talking skeleton with a dougy tree without the AUX but it is harder to do and requires some sodering I believe. If you look on e-bay you might be able to find some dougies, that's where I found all mine. The instruction I found to be the easiest for a beginner is Kickthefog.com. Don't let the length of the instructions scare you, you'll need the detailed instructions trust me. I studed every other instruction I could find and this was very easy to follow.

http://www.kickthefog.com/talking_skull.htm


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks buckaneerbabe. Did you use masks for yours? If so, I assume you need to use a skull so there would be something rigid to attach to and move and just glue the mask to the skull? Sorry if my questions are stupid, last year was my first time decorating with more than an inflatable Frankenstein and a couple pumpkins so I have a ton to learn.

Thanks for the link, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The fir tree that you found is quite large. It makes a GIANT face in a big tree. It won't fit in a mask.

Check out this thread

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7237

You can glue a mask to the Boris and get the mouth movement you want. The eyes won't 'blink' but they flash from the LEDs. Not quite like an old fashion Dougie, but close enough.

Good luck.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't use masks on mine, but I don't see any reason you couldn't. You know the Boris hack will probably be alot more cost effective that a douglas fir tree as those usually sell for $25.-$50. depending on how lucky you get. And you would still need the skull. So a Boris head for $20. sounds good to me too. And don't worry about asking dumb questions, you see we all had to start somewhere and I think the old saying goes the only dumb question is the one you didn't ask.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

The Boris hack is VERY cool. I would really prefer blinking as opposed to lights though. WHOA! It just hit me. I wanted something in a "holding cell" that is waiting to be cooked in the cauldron and I don't suppose it has to blink. This Boris with Slimy's mods would be perfect for that. I could either buy a skeleton body to match the scale or shove a mask on this as well. Can you disable the lights without it affecting the rest of it?

If I can use a Dougie and get this effect, I will eat the additional cost.

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/graphics/witch.html (original page)
http://web.tampabay.rr.com/graphics/witch_files/witch-3.mov (shows blinking/talking)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Daphne said:


> Thanks ScareFX! BTW, your witch/cauldron is awesome. It is what inspired me to build one. Mr. Unpleasant's is beautifully done also. I'll definitely read his blog and contact him. I also noticed on your site that Damon Wilde created one using a mask so I am curious if he used the same technology?
> 
> I also wanted to use a mask and bought it and hands last year then chickened out on building it. If it is not really hard, I would also like to have the head turning on a timer or something so she only moves it periodically. But again, this is ALL new territory for me.
> 
> Thanks again for replying!


Thanks Daphne. Damon Wilde told me he used a douglas fir talking tree for the face and yard reindeer motors for the body movement.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

ScareFx, thank you SO much for asking him. I really, really appreciate it. 

I hadn't thought of reindeer motors although I had planned to follow your plans for everything other than the talking/blinking. I thought the Dayton motor you mentioned was the one that was discontinued though. Monsterguts has a Dayton alternative but I have no idea how it would compare to a reindeer motor. 

Wonder if I should have started this project on November 1st last year ha, ha?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You're welcome Daphne. If you can get a reindeer motor, I'd go with that. The discontinued Dayton and its replacement the Dayton 1MBF5  are both very loud motors. Reindeer motors are very quite. Your sound levels will not need to be nearly as high to mask the motor noise if you use a reindeer motor.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for that info ScareFX. Definitely good to know and I had no idea. 

I know this is an idiotic question but are folks going to Garden Ridge or Wal-Mart or somewhere like that, buying the deer that move their heads and just dismantling them to get the motor? Or can you buy just the motors somewhere?

It will be hilarious trying to explain to my kids why I am "killing the nice deer" if they catch me dismantling one ha, ha!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I would guess folks are dismantling deer. There is probably someone selling them somewhere out on the Internet but I've not run across any yet.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Daphne said:


> Can you disable the lights without it affecting the rest of it?


I imagine it should be no problem. Just cut the wires to the eyes.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I really should hack all my x-mas reindeer, then I'd have more room for all my halloween props and have some really cool motors!!!


----------

